# Boca Raton Permit



## mattio (Sep 21, 2005)

First, thanks for the great advice so far. It's really been working for me. I scored a 20+ pound permit last nite, 12lb test, 25lb Leader, dead shrimp walking in the surf, OMG ! I was just down there goofing around, I forgot my line clippers and the only weight I have is the one on my pole, first 10 minutes I hook a freight train, didn't have the drag set loose enough and bang there goes my rig ! Got on the scooter and beat it on home for some lead and line clippers, get back to the beach, 10 minutes later, another heavy fish on, takes some drag and the hook pulls, oh well, at least there's some action out here, rebait, couple minutes later, ka freakin blam, I set up on him real hard ad he takes off and 3/4 spools me, I was gettin nervous, but he cooled out and I start haulin my line back in, I get most of it and I see somethin flash in the surf. Well he must've seen me too 'cause he took off with 3/4 of my spool again. K, I know the drill, gettin my line back takes a while, this time when he gets close I can see his dorsal fin, thought it was a sail cat, but quickly realized they don't run like that. As quick as I could think Permit, he took off with a whole bunch of my line again, but I know he doesn't have much left. Some fellas were hanging out on the beach and one guy offered to leader the fish, took a chance an said OK, go for it. The fish went at least 22 -24 " I didn't even have a camera, a friend of the dude who leadered the fish had one. The whole time I'm fighting the fish, these guys' dogs are going crazy in the surf around me, talk about fun. 

Sorry about the bad scan You can see the dogs eyes on the lower right ..


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice fish man.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*FL night fishing not allowed?*

I thought all Florida beaches are closed at night? Cops would actually chase people off all beaches at night?

Thanks.


----------



## mattio (Sep 21, 2005)

Nah man, you must be thinking of New Jersey.  I don't know of any beaches around here that are closed at nite. The access to the beach is what usually gets closed, but that is mainly areas designated as parks. Down here A1A runs right along the beach, a lot of the public parking closes at sunset, and there are some smaller lots open until 11. The beach is open 24 hrs, the only hassle is with parking. I have a scooter that I can park in the seagrapes.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

nice fish. Great story.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

you are far too modest, mattio, "just down there goofing around." the photo of that permy proves otherwise. very nice catch.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Yaaaayyyyy Mattiooooooo!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice Fish


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Great story! I'm *so* jealous!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice catch!

I'm sure that fight was worth every minute!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great catch man.......*

Great story. Nice fish. That's how it should be.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Mattio

Did you fish near the rocks? Jap rock?


----------



## mattio (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't usually walk that far into Highland Beach, I just go a little north or south of the entrance. Where do you go in delray, north or south of Atlantic ?


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Both. Most of the time we go to the north end though. Went today for an hour or so. Got a small (19") Snook and lost one that was a little bigger in the surf. It has been kinda slow lately though. We went to the entrance at Spanish River yesterday and talked to a guy on his way out. He fished with frozen shrimp and got four or five small Mangroves on the rocks but said the guys using live shrimp were doing better. It looks like we might have to take a couple of days off due to rain.


----------



## mattio (Sep 21, 2005)

How are you casting into this wind ? It hasn't let up since saturday, at least 15 mph. When I tried it on Saturday I couldn't hold the bottom for more than a few minutes, what kind of lead are you using ? I love surf snook, great job btw.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Side arm! 

I caught them both right off of the drop off. I was fishing about ten feet out. If I were to cast twenty yards out, I would get caught up in the current. I wasn't too concerned with drift though. There is no need to fish far out. The smaller fish are up close feeding on the washout. (Sand fleas, etc.) The bigger fish are feeding on the smaller ones. I am only using a 2oz egg. I may use a 3 today if we don't get rained out. It was hard to cast very far using finger mullett. The shrimp was easier. Less wind resistance. We had one hit on the mullett. And several on the shrimp. It's hard to feel a bite in this wind unless they just take it. I was using whole shrimp and running the hook up through the tail and out the belly like a soft bait. With this N/Ne wind, the bait should get pushed down. Then it will on!


----------

